# Shimano size/style



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Wanting to purchase a new spinning reel for an 8' medium white rhino rod. I prefer Shimano. Will be used mainly for 1-2oz plugging in salt water. I was thinking 4000? Any recommendations? Any reply is appreciated.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I jumped off the Shimano train and got a Penn Clash- really light weight, smooth reel- I kayak fish so I went with a 3000- but not much difference with the 4000- great drag- used it for catching a 31 inch Striper and fighting a 40# cow nose ray- 20# Berkley Fireline on Penn Rgiment 7' 8-15# rod- very durable, light-weight, easy on the arms all-day tossing lures salt water inshore combo...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks I also have a Penn on a smaller rod. I will look at that one also.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If your are set on the Shimano I'd look a the Sahara.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Will check it out.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I have 4 of the Stradic 4000's and I of the Symetres , Have had no problems with them at all. I use them for throwing spoons for King salmon off the break walls in Michigan and in saltwater in Carolina. Have lost all my line a few time on some king salmon at night. But that's fishing. With the way the Salmon population has been the last few years , that's not going to be a issue I need to worry about.


----------

